# Need new wiper blades



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Guys,

I need to get some new windshield wipers for my truck. I would like to get premium grade ones, not the cheapies you get at the $1 store. Within reason, I would spend whatever to get the best ones out there.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need to get some new windshield wipers for my truck. I would like to get premium grade ones, not the cheapies you get at the $1 store. Within reason, I would spend whatever to get the best ones out there.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Panama is very hard on wiper blades. We have lots and lots of rain and a very dusty dry season. Only the best quality blades last a year. We use Bosch. Not cheap, but very good.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you think is their best model?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Silicone beat the bosch by miles... They comes from China, cheap with no trademarks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> What do you think is their best model?


Don't know. We only get the ECO models. They last a year. Chinese blades last about a month if they don't fall apart first. My son tells me that Rainex blades are very good, but they are not available here.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I tell ya guys,the old saying"they don't make em like they used to" really applies to wiper blades. Years ago when I first started driving (1970),wipers would last years,now it seems I change them every month! I think I'll make my own out of some genuine Gum Rubber. I might have another market besides bands!!!!! All great squeegees that professional window washers use are made from Gum Rubber. Those boys doing Skyscrape windows in Manhattan,won't settle for anything less( oh yeah and their frame(handle)of choice would be Brass!).Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Panama is very hard on wiper blades. We have lots and lots of rain and a very dusty dry season. Only the best quality blades last a year. We use Bosch. Not cheap, but very good.


Come to Australia if you want to see a harsh on wipers climate.

I prefer to use Trico Tech blades in combination with their glass treatment called Enduro Shield. Most of the time, unless VERY heavy rain, you don't even need your wipers on, the water runs right off.

http://tricoproducts.com.au


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

michelen wiper blade are great and not to spendy i also use rainex washer fluid hardly have to use the wipers


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

fishjunkie said:


> michelen wiper blade are great and not to spendy i also use rainex washer fluid hardly have to use the wipers


Yup Rain-X is awesome, same stuff as the Enduro Shield I mentioned above.

Fog-X is also great for the inside of your windows. I've been told that rubbing the glass with a half cut potato has the same effect.


----------

